# PAULDING,OH-3 DESPERATE GSD'S



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Paulding County Dog Shelter in Paulding Ohio 45879 has 3, YES 3 purebred German Sheperds who are desperate and need rescue. Can anyone please post these on the german sheperd boards?

1st up - female who was shot and is presently at the vets office for examination and or surgery 

2nd up - female who was nearly starved to death and also had an embedded collar, she had surgery and is fine now, owner pleaded guilty in court and dog had to be held as evidence, dog is available now 

3rd up - male picked up as stray and not claimed 

All are under 2 years old and purebreds. Please cross post to the moon. 
Will also need sponsors - pull fee is $15 per dog and they may had a parvo vac but dont know for sure. 

Transport help is very limited but I will do the best I can. This shelter is rural, small and only has 12 dog runs. Email me if you can help. Pics to be posted tomorrow. 

Shelter is on petfinder but their site is not up to date. [email protected]


(THIS IS ALL I GOT...WILL POST MORE WHEN I GET)


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Paulding County Dog Shelter 
13387 US 127 

Paulding, OH 45879 
Phone: 419-399-9728


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"i will get pics to you as soon as i can get them.........the one who was shot had to be euth'ed today at the vets office.it damaged her spinal cord.............i am just devastated - so for now there is only 2 left"


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomPaulding County Dog Shelter in Paulding Ohio 45879 has 3, YES 3 purebred German Sheperds who are desperate and need rescue. Can anyone please post these on the german sheperd boards?
> 
> 1st up - female who was shot and is presently at the vets office for examination and or surgery
> 
> ...


Mary Ann, 
Tried to PM you but you're over your limit. I can post these dogs for you but can't find a link to the shelter with up to date info.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This is exactly how the cross post is going out...if anyone can help... they are to contact the email addy listed. (it also says their website is not up to date) I just got the email today from [email protected] saying she will take pics today and send them along. I don't believe they will go up on their website. I will post them here asap when I get them. 

Thank you so much for any cross posting you can do!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

If the girl from Gaston has indeed been pulled-we will have an open spot here coming up if someone would like to help sponsor. I don't know if that will help because of the distance involved but wanted to offer. Mary Ann-call me.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is Winston's link and pic (other GS doesn;t have pic yet)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12519007

Looks like a healthy inquisitive guy!








[/img]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pretty, pretty boy!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Very handsome and curious young boy.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Love him.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This is actually the duplicate thread, will have MOds close and bumped up original


----------

